# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  تبدیل Infix به Postfix (با عبارات منفی)

## farzadsmc

سلام
دوستان چطور میشه در محاسبه عبارت پسوندی اعداد منفی رو هم حساب کرد؟
برای مثال عبارت پسوندی همچین عبارتی رو چطور میشه بدست آورد و چطور بایستی محاسبه اش کرد؟
-4*(4+9*5+-(9+-4/2))
یا
-100/-50+--3+(-4*5)--+--(-8)

مشکلی در بدست آوردن عبارت پسوندی یک Infix معمولی (بدون علامت) و محاسبه آن ندارم.

اگر قطعه کدی در این رابطه به زبان سی یا پایتون دارید، ممنون میشوم به اشتراک بگذارید.

متشکرم.

----------

